# bmw styling



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

can anyone help turn my 91 xe into a bmw looking car. i love the looks of the b13, and ive seen some kits that make it look just like a bmw. any help (specially with pics) would be great.

ps:it's a four door


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

www.autotrader.com

Buy a BMW. There you go.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I don't think he wanted a sarcastic response. He asked for something like this: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16716&highlight=bmw


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

looks good.. i'd rather have tsuru headlights though. much cleaner look in my opinion.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

damn those are nice, thanks. anyone know where i can order those from?


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

That wasn't meant to be sarcastic. Realistic is more like it. 

No matter how much BMW-like stuff you put on your car, it's still a Sentra. Don't ruin the lines of our dear B13s with BMW stuff. Just let the car be. 

All IMHO, of course.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

um.. those tail-lights.. um.. 
interesting Stanza.... hmm

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

interesting. looks like a maxima.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

i like those lights, but wouldnt i have to do extreme modification to my body? does anyone know of anyone who makes clear lights for b13's? im also really interested in getting a kit that makes it look like an older bmw.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ha your right... it is an Maxima.. looked at it too quickly


but who makes clear tail lights for B13's?
No one... Nis-Knacks used to make the, but not anymore.
I know a few guys selling them for around $200 with custom LED conversions....

but clear tail-lights wont let you look like and older BMW

check out my clear tails on my website...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I always thought B13's looked like old school BMW's right out of the factory, no modification needed.  That's part of why I'm partial to B13's, I like the lines of it like I like the lines of the older BMW's. It pisses me off when guys fill in all the body lines on B13's, makes them look like shit.


----------



## SE-R Pusha (Mar 20, 2003)

who are they lol....


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

ive always wanted to mesure BMW lights and see if they would fit in the sentras light area ,just never been able to.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Sacrilege! bmw at that, They look ok i guess, Tsuru are way better and you dont have the costly body changes to boot.


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

If you ask me, i think that's an ugly Maxima. I don't like the back at all. the front is abit better, but still sucks. 
Don't be ricey with BMW looking mods. I highly doubt if those mods will look good on the B13 anyway.


----------

